# 2 Grafikkarten in einem PC



## herbertthaler (16. November 2004)

hy

ist es möglich 2 Grafikkarten in einem PC (z.b. AGP und PCI) zu verwenden um einen zweiten Bildschirm dranzuhängen? 

Was ist dabei zu beachten? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit

danke
Herbert


----------



## michaelwengert (16. November 2004)

um 2 Monitore anzuschließen brauchst du keine 2 Grafikkarten.
Neuere GraKa's haben meist eh 2 Monitorausgänge.

schau mal hier  wegen der 2 Grafikkarten


----------

